# New Here + Some Artworks



## TrainYukito (Jun 5, 2017)

Hello! My nickname is TrainYukito.
First time here and I want to introduce myself somehow, so I decided by showing some of my drawings.
I use to draw humans and fanart of video-game characters, never into so much about furries but I love them somehow, that's why I have at least two OC's.

This is Andressa, a raccoon girl:






Sorry, I still didn't drew a good image of her, but at least you saw her using a maid outfit 
Created her in 2012.

Also created Lilly, an Albine Femboy Rat:




Yeah, I think femboy characters somehow cute.
Created this year (2017)

And just for curiosity, here the last fanart I did from a video-game character:




Rachel Alucard - Blazblue

Well, that's it. It's my first time here in furaffinity, participating at least, cause I have my account created about 3-5 years ago, I don't remember. Hope I get use to draw more furry characters and make some friends with common interests. So... Hello again for you :3

OFF: Sorry if I just put a large images, cause I don't know how to make them more small or put them in a "spoiler", so you don't needed to load them in one go.


----------



## Drayx (Jun 6, 2017)

Hi, Welcome to the forum! Hope you'll like it here. You have some interesting and cute characters 
Do you have an updated gallery on FA?


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 6, 2017)

Welcome to the Barbeque! We have cookies! (well . . .they're talking about cookies in another thread, anyway). Come in and pull up a chair. Share your thoughts and opinions.  Feel free to embarrass yourself right along with the rest of us.  Don't be offended if we sometimes pick on you; all families do that.

Cute characters. A little human for my tastes, but that's just me.


----------



## TrainYukito (Jun 6, 2017)

Drayx said:


> Hi, Welcome to the forum! Hope you'll like it here. You have some interesting and cute characters
> Do you have an updated gallery on FA?


Thanks, trying to work better on them.
Yes, I'm still learning to draw furry characters, but any updates I'll post there:
Userpage of trainyukito -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
Also, loved your art 



Liam The Red said:


> Welcome to the Barbeque! We have cookies! (well . . .they're talking about cookies in another thread, anyway). Come in and pull up a chair. Share your thoughts and opinions.  Feel free to embarrass yourself right along with the rest of us.  Don't be offended if we sometimes pick on you; all families do that.
> 
> Cute characters. A little human for my tastes, but that's just me.



Thanks, never so much into participating in a forum, but I'll try somehow. Even if the only way is posting my drawings here.


----------



## Drayx (Jun 6, 2017)

TrainYukito said:


> Thanks, trying to work better on them.
> Yes, I'm still learning to draw furry characters, but any updates I'll post there:
> Userpage of trainyukito -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
> Also, loved your art
> ...



Thank you :}
Good luck on FA! Keep updating your gallery  - what about more old drawings if you don't have new ones? 
What are your fav video games?


----------



## MsRavage (Jun 6, 2017)

welcome i enjoy your art!!


----------



## TrainYukito (Jun 6, 2017)

Drayx said:


> Thank you :}
> Good luck on FA! Keep updating your gallery  - what about more old drawings if you don't have new ones?
> What are your fav video games?


Thanks and great idea! But I think I'll post some of them in FA instead.
Always I'll love Dark Souls and Kingdom Hearts franchise, but usually I love to play any type of games, giving me a control or keyboard+mouse and I'll play it xD, at least for games who have a start and finish, I don't like too much to be stuck in one multiplayer game only.



MsRavage said:


> welcome i enjoy your art!!


Thanks 
Also loved your style in tradicional drawing, pretty unique, indeed.


----------



## chirchri (Jun 8, 2017)

Hiya， welcome to the forum!   I love your art style.


----------

